
RECESS is a simple, attractive code quality tool for CSS - adrianhoward
http://twitter.github.io/recess/
======
hardwaresofton
I wonder why twitter decided to roll their own instead of just using
JSLint.... Why fragment the field more?

Whenever I am about to start a project, I check if other solutions exist, and
weigh introducing fragmentation (of course, it's not guaranteed that I am
going to succeed at all), and I know there must be tons of other people
smarter than me at Twitter...

~~~
adrianhoward
Erm... JSLint is a JavaScript lint tool. RECESS is for CSS.

~~~
hardwaresofton
Oh Sorry I meant CSSLint _

